# Stolen goat



## alyssamilli87

Unfortunately last year I had my show breeding doe stolen from the school's FFA Ag barn by an old friend of mine...we filed a police report and nothing was done. Now my goat is posted on Craigslist with my Washington County tag in the ear from tagging her for show....I'd like her back. What could we do in order to get her back?


----------



## glndg

I haven't a clue about what you can do -- contact the police department where you filed the report I would imagine. However, time is of the essence if they are trying to sell her. I have seen people make warning posts on Craig's list about certain sellers. Maybe you could put an ad on there with the details about the goat being stolen? Good luck!


----------



## happybleats

I would alert the police again...have them pull the old report and show them the CL add...


----------



## alyssamilli87

Thank you so much! We've been trying to get her back since November...really bad situation turned for the worst....I bought her off of my friend and the lady we bought our goats from not knowing she sold the goat to me wrote her a receipt and proof of purchase after she stole her and then fled back to OKC


----------



## Trickyroo

Praying you are able to get her back, thats just terrible !


----------



## alyssamilli87

Thank you guys! I'm praying I do too! I bred her for April babies so I hope she didn't take because I know she's no acquiring the care she needs...she doesn't appear to be but you can never be too sure from a low quality CL picture:/ the worst thing is that she notified me asking to buy her back and said she'd meet me at 3 after school...then she came and cut my lock off and stole her along with all her accessories and other things that had belonged to my show wether as well then messaged me on Facebook admitting it! People can be so scandalous....you never know who your true friends really are!


----------



## glndg

Did you save the Facebook message? That might help you.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Take screen shots of the ad in case it gets taken down, then you have proof it was up. Take those screen shots to the police department.


----------



## alyssamilli87

Yes I showed the police department all the messages from her and they didn't seem to want to do anything since she lives in OKC and I did screen shot the ad!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Then you need to contact the police department in the city/county she has the goat in. Livestock theft is still a huge no-no. They need to do their job and get your doe back. Be persistent.


----------



## KW Farms

Do you know where she lives? If you have proof the doe belongs to you, I'd honestly take matters into my own hands and go get her back. I've experienced property theft and the cops call it a civil matter and won't do anything about it. My county is pretty corrupt though. 

If you don't want to do that. Document, document, document. Make sure you print off or screen print that ad. Save the messages. Good call on filing a report. Contact the police and try to get them to get your goat back. I doubt they will, but try anyway. If that fails...get a hold of the local news and see if they'll run a story on it. That may scare the person into returning the doe.


----------



## DappledBoers

People are terrible. I hope you get her back. Don't give up. I'm sure someone will help you if you keep trying.


----------



## alyssamilli87

Thank you guys for all the input on this! It's a battle that I just have to try to win but we can't always be winners! And yes I have receipt from my county stating that it is my goat and I had tagged her under my name and information. Also, I received the goat from her grandmother and she had signed a paper saying o received the goat but now she is denying everything to protect her granddaughter....people suck but I hope something can be done about this!


----------



## alyssamilli87

This is her...she is literally the sweetest, most gentle doe I've ever encountered....so funny and so sweet I love her to death!


----------



## nigies4ever

Wow, so heartbreaking that someone who was close to you (or anyone for that matter) would do this 

I have to agree with some of the above posters..if the police aren't doing any thing, take it in to your own hands. Maybe reply to her ad, without her knowing it's you? If nothing else, make sure to post warning ads on Craigslist telling people not to buy this goat, and explaining why. If you really wanted to go out there, you could even put pictures of her messages to you admitting to it as proof..probably blurring out last names, though.

Just spewing ideas because I know you must be doing everything in your power to get her back  Good luck.


----------



## TDG-Farms

You need to physically go get your goat. Show up in town and go straight to the sheriffs office if she lives out of city limits as they cover county matters and ask they they accompany you to the house to get your property. As long as you have proof, its a done deal.


----------



## Skybison

I live in oklahoma and I saw that ad today. Kind of makes me wonder how many ads I've scrolled past that were for stolen goats.


----------



## spidy1

You can flag her add, it will remove it from CL! That will give you a little time


----------



## Trickyroo

For one , I would have someone you trust go buy the goat. 
Get the whole thing on video. If you can't do that , I would trash this person to no end and make sure they never sell another goat and spend the rest of their lives scraping the poop off their name. 
I know this is frowned upon but if the law won't help you , I just woudnt let it go without doing my best to get my goat back. I don't know how old you are , but if your younger then legal please get your parents involved. You should see how that town handles this first. Hopefully you get a person with a heart and conscience and they actually do their job. 
After reading this all again , I'm pretty POd about the whole thing. 
People can really be dirtbags.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I'd be in my car right now with cousin Bubba.....


----------



## Goats Rock

Call the local paper, tv station, etc. Get the word out there in the public eye, IF the police (sheriff, whatever) won't help you. (That is, if you can't physically get her). 
Good luck.


----------



## alyssamilli87

Thank you guys for all the suggestions, it really does help! I think I'll post an ad on Craigslist with a picture of the police report and pictures of me with MY goat and the Facebook messages as well. The saddest thing about this situation is it was my FFA project....and her parents helped her steal her from me.


----------



## TDG-Farms

I dont wanna be a jerk but your chosen course of action isnt going to be effective in the least. If you want your goat back you are going to have to do more then post a craigslist ad that maybe a dozen people who dont care will see.


----------



## Greybird

If you want to get her back alive then somebody needs to buy her - STAT.
If you get the law involved before that happens, or if the seller realizes that the real owner now knows the location of the stolen goat, then that goat is going to be GONE within a few hours. 
Just use common sense. As unfair as it seems (and it IS unfair!) it would probably be cheaper and more effective in the long run to just pay the $200, get her back, and be done with it. As life lessons go, that's a real bargain.


----------



## glndg

I like this last idea best. She probably won't sell her to you, but get someone she doesn't know to do the actual deal. BUT then go to small claims court to get your money back. Judge Judy would not be amused with her.

Yes, if she finds out that you are onto her, she may go into hiding. However, flagging her ad won't necessarily tip her off.


----------



## Trickyroo

I would certainly get every news channel , town paper , Judge Judy , whoever you can involved as much as they are willing to be. 
Any type of bad press on this will show this person your not going to go away and forget about your goat. IMO you have a lot of proof they stole your goat and iher belongings. Good luck to you.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I agree with Dave. I'd be on my way to her local precinct with my info in hand.


----------



## Trickyroo

What about the ASPCA or other local animal control , shelters ..... Sometimes they will work with you it at least give it publicity. 
But at least keep trying with the town the goat is on now , their local sheriff it police. I think this wil be your best bet. Then do the local news , town papers and such. Give it your all. I think your going to be victorious with this , I really do.


----------



## LuvMyNigies

One thing that I would do for sure is post a notice on Craigslist on the same category where they are selling your goat with some kind of "BEWARE- Stolen Goat" in the title. Then put all of the person's information, name, phone number, and address as well as your goat's information and the Craigslist ID number of their posting so that any perspective buyers will know that the goat is stolen. This will cause most people to steer clear of purchasing it and maybe give you a little more time to find the appropriate legal means of getting your goat back. You could always just drive to their house and take back your goat! Just saying!! Lol!!


----------



## Trickyroo

Personally , I would just go there and take my goat back.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

yep me too - let her call the cops you have proof of ownership


----------



## LuvMyNigies

Also, if as many people on The Goat Spot here would go to Ok City CL and search for the posting ID 4901667931 and flag the ad, it will have more of a chance of getting taken down since they just won't take it down from one flag. Let all TGS readers here get behind you and flood them with flags!!

**I flagged


----------



## kc8lsk

I flagged


----------



## nigies4ever

I will flag when I'm home


----------



## DappledBoers

I don't know if it will help you.. But I flagged it


----------



## alyssamilli87

Thank you guys so mucj! I'm going to make an ad and round up the fam and make a trip to McCloud ASAP!


----------



## spidy1

I flagged


----------



## nigies4ever

I flagged  and good for you! Can't wait to see your girl brought home.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Flagged


----------



## Trickyroo

Let us know how things go !!!
Good luck to you !!

BTW , do you know the person in the picture that's on Craig's List ?
Bring someone bigger then him with you.


----------



## burtfarms

I hope you get her back soon!


----------



## canyontrailgoats

I just flagged the ad like 65 times, going back and forth on the website...I hoped it worked! Some people are just terrible and I hope those thieves pay for the trouble they've caused.


----------



## Goats4Milk

I flagged. I hope you get your girl back! 

I'd do like the other posters suggested and get some one to buy her and then take her to small claims court.


----------



## alyssamilli87

Well I had someone text the number and ask if they still have her and she's gone so there is no telling where she is now....but thank you guys for caring so much about this situation you guys made my mind more at ease throughout it all. Thank you!


----------



## Stacykins

They just sold stolen property. Which is a crime in most places. You might still get her back, if you make that person tell you who she was sold to. You have the number, contact their local PD. Just make sure to tell the police in their area they sold a stolen animal.


----------



## goathiker

Okay wait guys, reread the story, a goat isn't really stolen when your parents give it back to the breeder. 
Now, i have no clue how old you are or your situation BUT, if you want to resolve this, you need to talk to your parents. It may not get your goat back but, it may get you a better understanding of what happened.


----------



## alyssamilli87

I'm 17...my parents didn't give it back to the breeder...The breeder isn't involved. When my "friend" ran away from home to live with her biological mother she left her goat here and asked her grandma to sell it for her I volunteered to take it and bought it from her....When my friend found out I had the goat she returned here and stole the goat out of my pen at the Ag barn after telling us she wanted to buy her back...then she went to the breeder she had originally bought her from and got a proof of purchase and receipt, the breeder not knowing that she sold the goat and had stolen her back...since she has that piece of paper stating she bought it...There is nothing that can be done by our local police....The police contacting her county about the issue and nothing more was ever done....The goat was never given back to a breeder...In my books this is stealing, period.


----------



## glndg

Stacykins said:


> They just sold stolen property. Which is a crime in most places. You might still get her back, if you make that person tell you who she was sold to. You have the number, contact their local PD. Just make sure to tell the police in their area they sold a stolen animal.


Yes, you can still get her back. She was stolen property and legally yours. Now might be a good time to make that post on CL with the police report since the goat is sold. The person who bought her might step forward and even help you out especially if they know that law enforcement has been and will be involved again. If they don't, you can still go to court. Now the thief owes you a goat and someone else their money back. In the very least, you should get your money back. Don't give up.

CL should also be notified. You also have her Facebook messages. Those types of messages have undone crooks before.


----------



## happybleats

> I'm 17...my parents didn't give it back to the breeder...The breeder isn't involved. When my "friend" ran away from home to live with her biological mother she left her goat here and asked her grandma to sell it for her I volunteered to take it and bought it from her....When my friend found out I had the goat she returned here and stole the goat out of my pen at the Ag barn after telling us she wanted to buy her back...then she went to the breeder she had originally bought her from and got a proof of purchase and receipt, the breeder not knowing that she sold the goat and had stolen her back...since she has that piece of paper stating she bought it...There is nothing that can be done by our local police....The police contacting her county about the issue and nothing more was ever done....The goat was never given back to a breeder...In my books this is stealing, period.


Unless her Grandma who sold her to you is willing to step up and say so...there is no proof....Police wont touch the case..she is the one with a receipt... BUT if her Grandma will write a statement for you for the purchase with the actual date of sale and the breeder who wrote your "friend" a receipt will write a statement that she was asked to write a receipt to your "friend" on such and such date...then you have proof she does not have legal ownership since your receipt of purchase would have been dated before your "friend" came to ask for a receipt....does that make sense..? In the very least you can take these papers to small claims... But unless you have these folks on board, there is little you can do at this point .....might try to find who bought her just to make sure she has a good home and set your mind at ease...


----------



## glndg

I thought of that Cathy, BUT the thief sent her messages on Facebook admitting to the theft. If someone has your money and then refuses to give you a receipt, there still must be some recourse. It makes it more complicated, but not impossible. That's why court may need to be involved. I still think that if she posts her information on CL, IF the new buyer (also a victim at this point) is an honest person, she will contact Alyssa. They can BOTH go after the person who stole the goat.


----------



## happybleats

> BUT the thief sent her messages on Facebook admitting to the theft


If she has copies of these..then yes, she just might have a case...


----------



## Trickyroo

Man I'm so sorry honey  I still think you should pursue this.


----------



## sweetgoats

Do you have a receipt from her Grandmother that you purchased this goat with this tag number on this date for this said amount? If not then there really is no case at all. The Grandmother can say that she was letting her use her until her Grand daughter came to get her. Also the breeder that she finally got the receipt from, when did they date it? If it was the original date and you have a receipt from the grandmother then you have a case.

It is a very sad situation that is for sure. I understand you are hurt and all, but I would be the bigger person and let it go, don't slander her name, what does that get you? She will get hers in the end. Now this is all said* if you don't have a receipt* from the Grandmother, if you do then I would still not slander her.


----------



## Trickyroo

Considering the age group of those involved , slandering will surely not help anything.


----------



## sweetgoats

Trickyroo said:


> Considering the age group of those involved , slandering will surely not help anything.


 I so agree.


----------



## Trickyroo

In my previous post what I mean by giving said person a bad name is by getting your story out to everyone , NOT making up stories. 
Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## toth boer goats

Anytime a minor buys something, such as livestock ect, it will not stand up in court. It must be an adult who buys it.


----------



## Trickyroo

toth boer goats said:


> Anytime a minor buys something, such as livestock ect, it will not stand up in court. It must be an adult who buys it.


That really bites


----------



## jaycimitchell

Buy had back if u love her so much then say to the person that owned her u should be ashamed


----------



## alyssamilli87

I think it's time to just let it go and move on...There is nothing I can do and the grandmother refuses the receipt and denies everything and I've been dealing with this since November of last year...As long as she's away from those people I know she's at a better place than she was. I would love to buy her back but money is issue and I've already lost too much. I've lost about 500 dollars in this mess I'm the course of 4 months and never got to show her...I have also lost another 300 at the least when someone had poisoned my bottle baby at the Ag barn as well last month.....I'll probably pursue after who has bought her and atleast see she's in good hands at the very least.


----------



## jaycimitchell

I am so so sorry


----------



## happybleats

Sometimes letting go is best..not easy...but better :sadhappy:...Im sorry all this happened..and the loss of your bottle baby...I cant understand how someone can do that :veryangry:


----------



## toth boer goats

I am very sorry, wish for you the very best and highly commend you for who you are. :sadhappy:


----------



## nancy d

This topic is now closed, thank you.


----------

